# Anyone attending ACU ninewells hospital Dundee??



## nixy9

Hi there,

i just wondered if any of you are attending ACU in Dundee? I got told yestarday that i have been put on the waiting list for IVF and its 18 months long. I just wanted to know your thoughts on the quality of the clinic and if the average waiting times you have all had.

Nice to meet you all

Nixy


----------



## nixy9

nixy9 said:


> Hi there,
> 
> i just wondered if any of you are attending ACU in Dundee? I got told yestarday that i have been put on the waiting list for IVF and its 18 months long. I just wanted to know your thoughts on the quality of the clinic and if the average waiting times you have all had.
> 
> Nice to meet you all
> 
> Nixy



anyone out there??


----------



## Hope25

hey just noticed ur post i know it was a while back but... 

Iv had 2 cycles at ninewells self funded as the wait it so long for nhs waiting.

Our waiting time is nearly 3 yrs :wacko:

Cannot fault the clinic staff are always there to answer ur questions no matter how silly u may think they are 

So far both our cycles have been successful but later miscarried due to what we think is immune issues.


----------



## Minno

Hey :) I am also attending Dundee on the ed waiting list which is 12-18 months long.
Is your ivf nhs or private?


----------



## WoodvilleGirl

Hi there

Just joined the site and was hoping to get some feedback on Ninewells too. We had our first outpatients appt in Dec, after referral from GP, and going for first IVF clinic appt at end of Feb.

Due to age we need to self fund and so considering other clinic options too - Aberdeen and Glasgow seem to have higher success rates for my age group.

Thinking of going to information evening at Ninewells this Tuesday (10th). Anyone else going?


----------



## wishingalways

Hi everyone, im going to ninewells. First consultation on thursday, cant wait. We are self funding but have still had to wait a while, soon be starting the journey. X


----------



## Minno

Hi ladies. We are self funding too. Ed ivf has a long wait list even for private. I was impresses by Dundee for first appt And tests. Also paid for consult with Glasgow and on their wait list too. I figure it can't hurt!


----------



## wishingalways

Minno said:


> Hi ladies. We are self funding too. Ed ivf has a long wait list even for private. I was impresses by Dundee for first appt And tests. Also paid for consult with Glasgow and on their wait list too. I figure it can't hurt!

Hi minno I have my first app. At dundee on thursday aand have no idea what to expect could you give me an idea of what happenss. Xx


----------



## Minno

Sure. You will have to fill out some forms to begin with - questionnaires on your medical/fertility history for you and dh. Then you will meet the consultant who will take a full history and you may get some blood tests arranged from the nurse. We had our screening tests done and I had my amh done. That was it. We were there for about an hour all together and by the end of it we were on the list for ED. I really liked them, they were efficient and friendly. Good luck, let me know how it goes :)


----------



## Minno

Also wanted to say, we are also secondary infertility, unexplained. Trying for 3 years and like you, I;ve done everything under the sun with not even a sniff of a bfp. Currently trying coq10 and eating a bit better than usual lol Main issue with us is age. WE've had all the tests and all normal even the hsg - clear tubes etc. My amh is very low though as I'm 42. We decided ed ivf was the best way forward for us but not giving up hope of a natural bfp just yet. Hate waiting though. Hoping we will begin treatment later this year.
how about you? x


----------



## WoodvilleGirl

Hi Ladies
It's good to hear what to expect, thanks Minno.
At our first outpatients appt the consultant just told us that there's no point in going through more tests as whatever the outcome we'd need IVF/ICSI anyway (had already had day 21 blood taken, rubella etc. via GP). DH's results hadn't come back by then and he's now had a letter saying he's got to give a second sample in 4 weeks time. We then go for our first IVF clinic appointment at the end of Feb. Seems good that we're not having to go through lots of tests but at the same time seems to leave us not really knowing what we need / what to expect until we go back.
Haven't given up on it happening naturally and trying acupuncture, Pregnacare and generally eating heathily. I guess anything is worth a go.
Wishingalways - I take it you've already had your outpatients appt at Ninewells - how long have you been waiting for this week's appt?


----------



## wishingalways

Minno said:


> Also wanted to say, we are also secondary infertility, unexplained. Trying for 3 years and like you, I;ve done everything under the sun with not even a sniff of a bfp. Currently trying coq10 and eating a bit better than usual lol Main issue with us is age. WE've had all the tests and all normal even the hsg - clear tubes etc. My amh is very low though as I'm 42. We decided ed ivf was the best way forward for us but not giving up hope of a natural bfp just yet. Hate waiting though. Hoping we will begin treatment later this year.
> how about you? x

I cant quite believe it's been nearly 7 years and with my son i fell pregnant within 2 months!! although it was with a different partner. I have tortured myself for so long and keep asking why when i have found my soul mate can we not make a child together, i feel like my life is on hold and everything i do is shadowed by the fact that i want so desperatly to have a child. My son who is 8 also wants a brother or sister so badly and not knowing how much it hurts sometimes keeps asking me when its going to happen. Previously i have been quite negative about it but now things have changed and i really truly feel that this year is the year i am going to have a baby, i know its weird but it just feels right.

I still find it hard to believe that there is nothing wrong, surely it would have happened by now. I started accupuncture about 3 months ago and the accupuncturist along with my research and test results for progesterone levels from hospital points to not enough pogesterone for implantation but i will be mentioning this to the drs at dundee. 

I was sent all the forms to fill out and have done all that ready for thursday. We are having to self fund and was told that it should only be 2/3 months before we start so im hoping by march i may be starting the journey of a lifetime.

I will keep you posted and my fingers are crossed for a bfp for both of us this year. Team 2012. xx


----------



## wishingalways

WoodvilleGirl said:


> Hi Ladies
> It's good to hear what to expect, thanks Minno.
> At our first outpatients appt the consultant just told us that there's no point in going through more tests as whatever the outcome we'd need IVF/ICSI anyway (had already had day 21 blood taken, rubella etc. via GP). DH's results hadn't come back by then and he's now had a letter saying he's got to give a second sample in 4 weeks time. We then go for our first IVF clinic appointment at the end of Feb. Seems good that we're not having to go through lots of tests but at the same time seems to leave us not really knowing what we need / what to expect until we go back.
> Haven't given up on it happening naturally and trying acupuncture, Pregnacare and generally eating heathily. I guess anything is worth a go.
> Wishingalways - I take it you've already had your outpatients appt at Ninewells - how long have you been waiting for this week's appt?

HI, we live in fife so have been attending the fertility clinic in kirkcaldy, they dont do ivf there just tests, bloods, sperm, tubes etc and then refer you on. Oh they do put you on clomid but if that doesnt work dundee it is. We have been waiting for our first consultation at dundee since July.... it has taken soooooo long for them to simply write a letter to say can you see this couple. 

I have been doing accupuncture as well and i can definatley say it has changed me. I used to have painful periods and always had to take strong painkillers on the first and second day of cycles, that has completely gone, i also had bloating which has also gone and i always had tender breast from ovulation to the start of my period and that has also gone.. She has done wonders and i will be trying to keep it going during the ivf although i have started a new job and dont know if that will be possible. 

Good luck with everything and keep in touch it is great to here from people who will be going to the same clinic. xxx


----------



## Wallie

Hi everyone,

I've had all my IUI and IVF treatments at Ninewells. The nurses are great but I'm not keen on the Consultant nor the Practice Secretary, I feel I always have to chase her for my next appt or whatever, so if it's taking too long get in touch with them.

The information evening is good as really you have no clue what's going to happen at all until you've done it.

They seem quite set in their ways though and it's usually a let's see what happens attitude. I worried about progesterone levels and they give you some to take after EC but they don't want to give you more than what they usually give out. 

Official testing date is 19 days after EC and they don't do Beta's as far as I'm aware, although I never have got that far.

We self funded two IUI's then one IVF. From initial appt with clinic to NHS IVF go it was 18 months. This next go is self funded again.

Well you'll all be getting to see the brand new spanking ward when you all start, hopefully it'll make a difference and give me a bfp this time round.

Good luck ladies!


----------



## Minno

Ladies, this is brilliant, a regular little support group for Dundee yay! I know what you mean wallie about them being set in their ways, they don't go overboard in their enthusiasm do they. I quite liked our consultant but have only met her once so far.
Reckon we will get to know her better over the course of treatment lol I am hoping we are seenthis year but it all depends on enough donors coming forward.
Sigh.
It has been such a lOng road already. Wishingwell I know exactly what u mean about the heartache of secondary infertility. Our son just turned 10 and he is desperate forma sibling too. On top of that everyone and their dog is getting pregnant at work and it's hard to avoid thinking about it and the sense of failure every month. I am on vits and looking into acupuncture too. I see there is sone good evidence for it's positive effects in ivf outcomes. In also trying coq10. Did u all see the study from Canada re the potential to improve egg quality? 
Good luck everyone xxx


----------



## wishingalways

Good luck wallie im totally rooting for you. X hope this time is third time lucky. Baby dust coming your way. X Thats a shame about the consultant, progesterone levels are what im worried about as my 21 day levels where low but according to local hospital still indicated ovulation but as my temps are quite low and the accupuncturist things my levels are low too she suspects that could have something to do with why we havent concieved yet, I hope they listen to thatwhen I explain it to them and dont just look at me like im an idiot

Minno, I know what you mean about everyone being pregnant. I have been at uni for the last 3 years studying nursing and my group of friends I have two of them fell pregnant accidents werent even trying, mybest friend who has been ttc for the last 3 years. Has just had her clomid baby and I now feel like I cant talk to her as she had reverted back to what everyone else says "it will happen try not to get stressed" my childminder is about to have her baby in feb and has a baby under 1. Just started my new job on 5th jan to find out my new boss is pregnant. Aaarrrgghhhh. There is just no getting away from it. 

Will let you know how it goes on thursday and what they say. X


----------



## Wallie

Thanks for your well wishes! I'm trying to be positive, or is that I am being positive that this third cycle will work!!!! The first cycle we should just resign ourselves as not really any chance but our last go was good, just seemingly bad luck.

It was Dr Kini who we've seen, he's okay really I suppose but very slap dash. Like when we had our review appt he basically got our file of the window cil, reviewed it for a few minutes infront of us and then basically told us what we already knew! He's hard going as his first language is not English, so he's hard to follow. Now I have seen the lady Consultant, can't remember her name just now but she was nice. Actually there may be two.

Some of the nurses are really nice and I feel they do care about you more so at the EC and ET stage. At the scanning stage it's all very matter of fact but that may be the same everywhere.

I was about to go and do my second IUI and the nurse found I had a cyst and she was so matter of fact about that I cried in the car for about 1/2 an hour before I could drive. I was just so upset at how flippant she was. Oh well... I've forgotten about it now really.

Last year at my work and through friends I had 5 ladies all pregnant, they just get popping up everywhere it was really upsetting. I find that I'm upset if they are pregnant but I couldn't care less once they've had their babies. A bit weird really..

Good luck ladies and it would be nice to keep this thread going and see how everyone gets on. Best of luck on your forthcoming :bfp:'s!

:dust:


----------



## girlydreamer

Hi, Ladies hope you dont mind me jumping in. I am currently at Kirkcaldy victoria hospital and am pushing for an appointment to dundee. I have been told Ive just to wait for partners blood work to come back then doctor will write to me and then refer me on it seems to be taking too long. We have went through blood tests, checking tubes (right one blocked) and sperm tests will Dundee just repeat these tests all over again once we get referred.


----------



## Wallie

I know they tested my OH's sperm again once we were referred anyway. They seemingly are more thorough or certainly more thorough than the clinic at Perth Royal Infirmary.


----------



## Fifer77

Hi ladies, 

Just wanted to say hello and wish you all the best for your treatment coming up. As the name suggests I'm a Fifer although I live in Edinburgh now. I'm self funding at spire in Edinburgh, we unfortunately failed our first ICSI in December but getting ready emotionally for our second go probably in March/April time. 

Never thought I would have to go through this journey but it certainly helps having a forum like this to turn to.

Fifer x


----------



## wishingalways

girlydreamer said:


> Hi, Ladies hope you dont mind me jumping in. I am currently at Kirkcaldy victoria hospital and am pushing for an appointment to dundee. I have been told Ive just to wait for partners blood work to come back then doctor will write to me and then refer me on it seems to be taking too long. We have went through blood tests, checking tubes (right one blocked) and sperm tests will Dundee just repeat these tests all over again once we get referred.

Hi, i live in cowdenbeath so went to kirkcaldy once i had been referred from my GP. The one thing i would say about kirkcaldy is that they are very slow about sending out letters for appointments etc.

We took a three year break from visiting the clinic whilst i was studying my nursing degree and in June went back to the gp to say we wanted to pick it up again, so she referred us back to kirkcaldy i got an appointment for July 5th i think and the doctor was really nice spent time going over all the test results from 3 years before, said my DH sperm test was so good that he didnt even want to do it again. He said the only thing i had not done was go for a scan of my ovaries so he said an appointment would be out in the post and then an appointment to go over the results would happen and then he could refer us onto dundee.

Well 6 weeks went by and no letter so i phoned the scanning department to see if was even on the waiting list as i thought they had forgotten about me. She said i was but the wait was really long unless i wanted to go to St andrews as they had opened 2 slots because of the back log. I jumped at the chance and went up there 2 weeks later. After the scan which the sonographer said was all ok nothing to see, she said that kirkcaldy would have the results by the end of the week. 

I left it two weeks because i know what there like and apparently no results yet. I phoned back a week later for them to say that the file had been looked at but that they werent sure what was happening next. I explaine my scan was fine and was just waiting for an appointment so the consultant could refer us to dundee. She finally said well you dont need to come in i can just pull your notes again, get the doctor to look at them and then refer you to dundee. I thought great, perfect finally.

Well after about 7 more phone calls and nearly 3 months i finally got them to write the freckin letter. The fustrating thing was as soon as dundee got the letter we had an appointment for jan 12th, that was 6 weeks ago and its nearly time for our first appointment.

The morale of the story is keep chasing them, every week and if you know everything is ok get them to just refer you because you will wait 6 weeks at least for an appointment and then it takes another 6-8 weeks for them to write the letter.

Good luck and definately keep in touch. xxx


----------



## wishingalways

Fifer77 said:


> Hi ladies,
> 
> Just wanted to say hello and wish you all the best for your treatment coming up. As the name suggests I'm a Fifer although I live in Edinburgh now. I'm self funding at spire in Edinburgh, we unfortunately failed our first ICSI in December but getting ready emotionally for our second go probably in March/April time.
> 
> Never thought I would have to go through this journey but it certainly helps having a forum like this to turn to.
> 
> Fifer x

Hi great to talk to a fellow fifer, we thought about going to spires but the travelling across the bridge and then up that bypass was far too much. I used to live in edinburgh and hate traffic at the best of times. LOl

I hope everything goes well second time around. My fingers are crossed for you. xxxx


----------



## Minno

Girls, I am from Edinburgh but now live in Fife :) Wow, there's a lot of us isn't there. We looked into Spire and in the end went for consult with Glasgow and Manchester too. We're on three lists for ed ivf but Dundee would be the best option for us cost-wise and location. I am desperately hoping the new HEFA regulations to pay women for ed up to £750 will encourage more women to come forward.
I went to Kirkcaldy too and had to chivvy them along. We hardly waited at all for our appt at Dundee and since then its all been plain sailing - except the minor matter of 12-18 months current wait list even for self-funders like us! In the meantime I am trying acupuncture and vits and attending the natural fertility centre in Edinburgh. Anyone ever been or tried acupuncture? Also taking coq10 (or I will be when they arrive from amazon lol)
xxxx


----------



## girlydreamer

wishingalways said:


> girlydreamer said:
> 
> 
> Hi, Ladies hope you dont mind me jumping in. I am currently at Kirkcaldy victoria hospital and am pushing for an appointment to dundee. I have been told Ive just to wait for partners blood work to come back then doctor will write to me and then refer me on it seems to be taking too long. We have went through blood tests, checking tubes (right one blocked) and sperm tests will Dundee just repeat these tests all over again once we get referred.
> 
> Hi, i live in cowdenbeath so went to kirkcaldy once i had been referred from my GP. The one thing i would say about kirkcaldy is that they are very slow about sending out letters for appointments etc.
> 
> We took a three year break from visiting the clinic whilst i was studying my nursing degree and in June went back to the gp to say we wanted to pick it up again, so she referred us back to kirkcaldy i got an appointment for July 5th i think and the doctor was really nice spent time going over all the test results from 3 years before, said my DH sperm test was so good that he didnt even want to do it again. He said the only thing i had not done was go for a scan of my ovaries so he said an appointment would be out in the post and then an appointment to go over the results would happen and then he could refer us onto dundee.
> 
> Well 6 weeks went by and no letter so i phoned the scanning department to see if was even on the waiting list as i thought they had forgotten about me. She said i was but the wait was really long unless i wanted to go to St andrews as they had opened 2 slots because of the back log. I jumped at the chance and went up there 2 weeks later. After the scan which the sonographer said was all ok nothing to see, she said that kirkcaldy would have the results by the end of the week.
> 
> I left it two weeks because i know what there like and apparently no results yet. I phoned back a week later for them to say that the file had been looked at but that they werent sure what was happening next. I explaine my scan was fine and was just waiting for an appointment so the consultant could refer us to dundee. She finally said well you dont need to come in i can just pull your notes again, get the doctor to look at them and then refer you to dundee. I thought great, perfect finally.
> 
> Well after about 7 more phone calls and nearly 3 months i finally got them to write the freckin letter. The fustrating thing was as soon as dundee got the letter we had an appointment for jan 12th, that was 6 weeks ago and its nearly time for our first appointment.
> 
> The morale of the story is keep chasing them, every week and if you know everything is ok get them to just refer you because you will wait 6 weeks at least for an appointment and then it takes another 6-8 weeks for them to write the letter.
> 
> Good luck and definately keep in touch. xxxClick to expand...

Thank You so much for the heads up i phoned today to chase what was happening and was told they are waiting to write the letter this is also the 4th time ive phoned and just being fobbed off by margaret and maureen seath. Its great to find someone who's been through it at same hospital :thumbup: i hope everything goes well for you at first appointment :hugs:


----------



## Wallie

That's definitely what I've found and as I said before you have to chase everything along as nothing really happens unless you do!

Minno why is there such a long wait for self funding? We haven't had to wait on anything like that. Maybe 8 weeks at the most...:hugs:


----------



## wishingalways

Minno said:


> Girls, I am from Edinburgh but now live in Fife :) Wow, there's a lot of us isn't there. We looked into Spire and in the end went for consult with Glasgow and Manchester too. We're on three lists for ed ivf but Dundee would be the best option for us cost-wise and location. I am desperately hoping the new HEFA regulations to pay women for ed up to £750 will encourage more women to come forward.
> I went to Kirkcaldy too and had to chivvy them along. We hardly waited at all for our appt at Dundee and since then its all been plain sailing - except the minor matter of 12-18 months current wait list even for self-funders like us! In the meantime I am trying acupuncture and vits and attending the natural fertility centre in Edinburgh. Anyone ever been or tried acupuncture? Also taking coq10 (or I will be when they arrive from amazon lol)
> xxxx

Minno may I ask how old you are, im 32 and my dh is 31, I was tempted to try soy but decided to wait since appointment was close, I did however start accupuncture about 3 months ago and although it takes time the changes I have experienced is amazing. I used to have to take really strong painkillers the first two days of my cycle for stomach cramps and now I am pain free, also had bloatingand really sore boobs from ovulation to start of my periods..... totally gone as well so I would def say give it a try. I have bad circulation and it has become apparent I may have low progesterone levels. She is focusing on fixing my periods and then moving onto conceiving. X


----------



## Wallie

I'd definitely recomment acupuncture too. I've been going since January 2010 but had a break since August 2011 until now and I've suffered extremely these last two cycles with tender breasts and bloating and I haven't had that in years, so it definitely makes a difference. Just waiting on my therapist to come back from a months hols and start again before I start stimming on this attempt.

I go to a woman in Perth and she is Zita West affiliated. Do all you gals go to Acupuncturists who are fertility trained?


----------



## wishingalways

Wallie said:


> I'd definitely recomment acupuncture too. I've been going since January 2010 but had a break since August 2011 until now and I've suffered extremely these last two cycles with tender breasts and bloating and I haven't had that in years, so it definitely makes a difference. Just waiting on my therapist to come back from a months hols and start again before I start stimming on this attempt.
> 
> I go to a woman in Perth and she is Zita West affiliated. Do all you gals go to Acupuncturists who are fertility trained?

Its a small world, I go to maggie too, cant wait till she gets back, my next appointment isnt till beginning of feb. X


----------



## Fifer77

Minno, 12-18 months for self funding is awful! I think I had to wait a month to get started at Spire! I do agree about the by-pass though, it's a nightmare at times! I have to say though I really like the people at spire, the nurses are lovely and our consultant (Dr Thong) was professional but personable too. Just a pity it didn't work....

I've thought about acupuncture at times too, just never gotten round to getting started. I'm not great at getting going with things, appointments, booking stuff, etc.. Fine if someone does it for me though! 

We've got our follow up appoint on the 20th of this month so hopefully we should have a plan for our second cycle. Wasn't a great success in any area tbh - only 9 eggs collected (they tell me I have pco as well!!) with 4 mature and 2 fertilised. Had a day 2 transfer as we were terrified they wouldn't survive. Got a beta of 15.2 so something tried to happen I guess, just failed at the final hurdle. Oh well, next cycle will be the one! 

Fifer x


----------



## wishingalways

Fifer77 said:


> Minno, 12-18 months for self funding is awful! I think I had to wait a month to get started at Spire! I do agree about the by-pass though, it's a nightmare at times! I have to say though I really like the people at spire, the nurses are lovely and our consultant (Dr Thong) was professional but personable too. Just a pity it didn't work....
> 
> I've thought about acupuncture at times too, just never gotten round to getting started. I'm not great at getting going with things, appointments, booking stuff, etc.. Fine if someone does it for me though!
> 
> We've got our follow up appoint on the 20th of this month so hopefully we should have a plan for our second cycle. Wasn't a great success in any area tbh - only 9 eggs collected (they tell me I have pco as well!!) with 4 mature and 2 fertilised. Had a day 2 transfer as we were terrified they wouldn't survive. Got a beta of 15.2 so something tried to happen I guess, just failed at the final hurdle. Oh well, next cycle will be the one!
> 
> Fifer x

I have read that it often takes the first try to fine tune the treatment if you like so fingers crossed this time will be the one. X :thumbup:


----------



## Minno

Hi girls. The wait is because we are going for egg donation ivf as recipients, so we have to wait for donors to come forward and there is a national
Shortage even for private patients. I take it all of you are going for ivf using ur own eggs? Wishingwell, I am 42 and Amh is low so we felt egg donation would give us our best shot at having another lo as success rates are 55% compared
To about 14% using my own eggs. If I had unlimited time and money I would give normal ivf a try but no such luck
Fifer, i think that only spire in london participate in the egg share programme.
Xx


----------



## Wallie

wishingalways said:


> Wallie said:
> 
> 
> I'd definitely recomment acupuncture too. I've been going since January 2010 but had a break since August 2011 until now and I've suffered extremely these last two cycles with tender breasts and bloating and I haven't had that in years, so it definitely makes a difference. Just waiting on my therapist to come back from a months hols and start again before I start stimming on this attempt.
> 
> I go to a woman in Perth and she is Zita West affiliated. Do all you gals go to Acupuncturists who are fertility trained?
> 
> Its a small world, I go to maggie too, cant wait till she gets back, my next appointment isnt till beginning of feb. XClick to expand...

Ahh, small world eh! She is good at what she does. Can't wait til she comes back too, I do miss my treatments.


----------



## WoodvilleGirl

Hi girls, I've been offline for a couple of days but great to come back and read everyone's responses and see there's quite a few of us on here. I too am originally from Edinburgh and only moved to Angus to live with my DH and have now become a real country girl, who also hates the Edinburgh traffic!

Went to the information evening at Ninewells tonight and was glad I did (even although I was was the only one on my own as DH couldn't be there). Certainly learnt more about what to expect and also saw some of the different personalities in the team. We saw Dr Metwally at our appointment but it was Dr Kini that took part tonight and I agree that he wasn't the easiest to understand.

Definitely going to speak with the Glasgow clinic (GCRM I think) and have a look at success rates. Trying to work out whether the inconvenience of travelling outweighs the better past success rates. Anyone got any thoughts?

The guy who does my acupuncture is in Dundee and has an interest in fertility issues. He is also an osteopath and naturopath, so get a little bit of everything at my appts.

Wishing everyone lots of luck xx


----------



## Fifer77

Im pretty sure that GCRM have a satellite clinic in Colinton (Edi traffic!) so you only go to Glasgow for EC and ET. I did a quick google to see where I read that and it was on fertility friends (does this mean obsessively read anything related to fertility?!?!). If our next cycle at Spire doesn't work we have spoken about trying somewhere else although I really hope it doesn't come to that. Pricewise Im sure they are cheaper than spire. 

Well I'm patiently sitting in the car on the bypass at the moment, you can certainly tell when the schools are back!

Have a good day ladies!

Fifer x


----------



## Wallie

WoodvilleGirl said:


> Hi girls, I've been offline for a couple of days but great to come back and read everyone's responses and see there's quite a few of us on here. I too am originally from Edinburgh and only moved to Angus to live with my DH and have now become a real country girl, who also hates the Edinburgh traffic!
> 
> Went to the information evening at Ninewells tonight and was glad I did (even although I was was the only one on my own as DH couldn't be there). Certainly learnt more about what to expect and also saw some of the different personalities in the team. We saw Dr Metwally at our appointment but it was Dr Kini that took part tonight and I agree that he wasn't the easiest to understand.
> 
> Definitely going to speak with the Glasgow clinic (GCRM I think) and have a look at success rates. Trying to work out whether the inconvenience of travelling outweighs the better past success rates. Anyone got any thoughts?
> 
> The guy who does my acupuncture is in Dundee and has an interest in fertility issues. He is also an osteopath and naturopath, so get a little bit of everything at my appts.
> 
> Wishing everyone lots of luck xx

WVG, yes Dr Kini is difficult to understand!

I had thought of GCRM but it is more expensive and adding the travelling as well, it just wasn't an option for me at the time. Now I am positive this is going to work this time, but if needs must I may reconsider GCRM. There's no point doing 3 times at one clinic and it doesn't work, it may be best for me to try somewhere else.


----------



## WoodvilleGirl

Thanks Fifer and Wallie - contacted GCRM today and had a chat with them. 

They do have a satellite clinic in Edinburgh, which you can go to for certain appts. They would also combine the first 2 or 3 appts into 1 if that suited better, though the girl said it does make it a very long day if you combine the first 3. She's sending me out the brochure so we can have a look - we're off on holiday on Saturday for two weeks, so it'll give us some time to think about it.

Good luck for tomorrow WishingAlways - hope your appt goes well. Let us know how you get on.

xx

p.s. Fifer - hope you weren't stuck on the bypass for too long!!


----------



## wishingalways

Hi ladies,

Well had my very longed for appointment at ninewells yesterday and to be honest am feeling a bit deflated. We waited an hour after our appointment time to get seen because they were running late but being so excited to be there it didnt matter. Saw the doctor who didnt do much but take another history and then got passed to the nurse to explain everything. Got bloods taken to test AMH ( egg reserves) so they can work out what dose of drugs to put you on, but were then told cant really do any more till the results come back and they take 4 weeks to process, however there is a problem with the machine so may take a bit longer as we have a back log and also the bloods dont get sent today but in batches. 

SO basically it could be another two months before we even get a start date. Just been fobbed of for another 2 months... gutted to say the least so looks like wont be starting now till probably may.... its ridicolous especially when we are self funding.

Anyway rant and crying over, suppose just have to get on with the diet and get myself nice and healthy for the process. xxx


They did give us a good idea of when scans are needed and the process basically goes like this:

Once the AMH result are obtained we will be sent an invoice, then once thats paid we will be sent a nasal spray. I then have to phone them when i start my next period and then wait till day 21 when i will start taking my nasal spray. That shuts down your system like a menopause. I should have a bleed around day 28 of my cycle as usual and then on after 3 weeks of the spray will go for my baseline scan. At the baseline scan they are checking for a thin linning which will be the case if i have had a bleed. If i havent had a bleed then they have to give you a drug to start a bleed, it doesnt affect the outcome but just delays the process further. If the linning is nice and thin at the baseline scan then the injections will start that week. After a week go back for another scan and they will decide when the egg collection will be may after another 3 days maybe 5 depends on the person. Egg collection is done under a general anaesthetic and on the same day a sperm sample is given. The eggs and sperm are put together and left for between 3 and 5 days. we asked about doing IVF compared to ICSI and they said as long as there are over 100,000 sperm in a sample they would do IVF ( baring in mind a good sample should have millions) If however there is less than 100,000 they would do ICSI but nothing is set in stone so they can decide on the day if you want. Egg transfer gets done and they dont tell you to rest or do anything specific just carry on your day to day life as normal.. YOu get a progesterone gel which you have to insert during the TWW and then a pregnancy test is done on day 14 after Egg transfer.

Well thats about all i can remember so hope that spiel helps you guys that are waiting and wondering what will happen first time round.

Well its friday and my pizza sounds done so i will be loving you and leaving you for now. xxxx


----------



## Wallie

That's a good recollection, I can't imagine how you managed to take all that in.

It made me think too. When we first went for our first go I had an appt 28th October, I remember as it was just after my birthday and they took a load more blood for tests too and the AMH one was the one that mucked it all up too. I remember about the batch thing. So that's what held mine up initially and then of course it was Christmas!

They don't get me to do a HPT until 19 days after EC but I suppose that depends if its a 2, 3 or 5 day transfer I suppose.

Oh, nearly forgot. We thought due to OH's sperm antibodies it would be a certain ICSI first go, but seemingly his sample on the day was good so they just did convential IVF. Next day none had fertilized! Nightmare!!! As a matter of course they leave the eggs and sperm a further 24 hours to see how they go and we got one that fertilized. So 6 eggs collected, only 3 mature and we only got one fertilized. That was put back day 2. BFN.

Second go was 12 eggs collected, they did ICSI on 9, 8 fertilized and we got 2 grade A's put back on day 3. None good enough to freeze. BFN again.

Every time I go to Ninewells now I never get my hopes up for a smooth appt or expect to hear good news. It does my head in but nearly everytime until I changed my mindset, I was disappointed. It now works for me. Things don't always go to plan, so you have to plan for the worst outcome! :hugs:


----------



## wishingalways

Wallie said:


> That's a good recollection, I can't imagine how you managed to take all that in.
> 
> It made me think too. When we first went for our first go I had an appt 28th October, I remember as it was just after my birthday and they took a load more blood for tests too and the AMH one was the one that mucked it all up too. I remember about the batch thing. So that's what held mine up initially and then of course it was Christmas!
> 
> They don't get me to do a HPT until 19 days after EC but I suppose that depends if its a 2, 3 or 5 day transfer I suppose.
> 
> Oh, nearly forgot. We thought due to OH's sperm antibodies it would be a certain ICSI first go, but seemingly his sample on the day was good so they just did convential IVF. Next day none had fertilized! Nightmare!!! As a matter of course they leave the eggs and sperm a further 24 hours to see how they go and we got one that fertilized. So 6 eggs collected, only 3 mature and we only got one fertilized. That was put back day 2. BFN.
> 
> Second go was 12 eggs collected, they did ICSI on 9, 8 fertilized and we got 2 grade A's put back on day 3. None good enough to freeze. BFN again.
> 
> Every time I go to Ninewells now I never get my hopes up for a smooth appt or expect to hear good news. It does my head in but nearly everytime until I changed my mindset, I was disappointed. It now works for me. Things don't always go to plan, so you have to plan for the worst outcome! :hugs:


Omg 3rd feb not long now, I really hope this works for you this time, and hopefully I wont be long behind. x x


----------



## Fifer77

Hi ladies, how are we all?

Wishingalways, i know what you mean about the waiting. You think you are finally there and bam another wait! The AMH does take a while to come back, I think we had a 3 week wait on our results. So at least you know that you are going to do long protocol, I had short due to PCO. Thankfully my AMH level was good but didnt help with the overall number I managed to pop out!

Wallie, really is getting close to getting started again. I know what you mean about not getting your hopes up. I was totally convinced it was going to work the first time, this time coming up i know the reality of our situation. I have my follow up on the 20th so we should be able to figure out our treatment plan and timings. I'm nervous to go again but if I don't do it we can't have a baby so the fear I feel will just have to be swallowed.

Fifer x


----------



## wishingalways

It doesnt sound like dundee is a very good place to go, makes me wish it didnt take so long to get to spires in edinburgh, I wonder if it would delay the process or if because they are a private hospital it would be quicker to get started. It just feels very impersonal in dundee. What do you think. X


----------



## Wallie

It totally up to you. The girl I work with had IVF and she's got two gorgeous girls now who are two and a half. It worked first time for her. I wouldn't dislike it as much if they just managed to get me pregnant!


----------



## wishingalways

Wallie said:


> It totally up to you. The girl I work with had IVF and she's got two gorgeous girls now who are two and a half. It worked first time for her. I wouldn't dislike it as much if they just managed to get me pregnant!

:hugs::hugs: I know, im going to stay positive, its the omly thing I know how. X


----------



## girlydreamer

I know how you feel trying to concieve first child and every day waiting feels like a month :( I phoned dundee to ask when i should get appointment and also how long waiting list is for private iui ( cant afford ivf) and she told me 8 months i know this may sound stupid to some of you ladies but even that feels too long im so impatient. Im now thinking about trying to get lap from gyno and clomid as when i went to doctors he told me one blocked tube and dont ovulate but as soon as he found out my partner had really low sperm he just referred us. I really want a lap and then clomid as im hopeful it will happen while on the waiting list if it didnt i honestly think i would crack up. 

:hugs:


----------



## Wallie

That is a long time waiting on a private IUI. The only reason I can think why there's such a wait as they closed down for about 4 months last year, so the waiting list will be longer but they have to get the same amount of patients through this year to make up for it, so they'll be super busy. 

I think I had to wait from April until about June/July in 2010 for my IUI. Missed a month due to a cyst and then tried again the following cycle. 

Every cycle to me is a missed cycle!


----------



## Fifer77

I think once you know that fertility treatment is the only way forward you naturally want to just do it. You've already spend months, years, on opk, temping, soy, etc...the list goes on. It's only natural to be frustrated with more obstacles. We didn't get to start right away at spire, there was a few months wait before we finally got going. 

Only you can decide what the right way forward is. Knowing how long some appointments are (some days you can be in and out in 20 mins) and how frequently you are there I would always look to doing your treatment as close to home as possible. I remember after my egg collection being so relieved I was only 15 mins away from my own bed.

Girlydreamer, hope you can get your doctor to help. Ive never taken clomid, we were told at ERI it was straight to ICSI for us. Can't believe it's an 8 month wait for IUI as well, although I guess if they do medicated rounds (I've no idea about this) I guess they still have to monitor and of course time it perfectly. Nothing about infertility is straightforward is it!

Fifer x


----------



## wishingalways

Girlydreamer, thaat is such a long wait I feel for you, if they told me I had to wait 8 months I tbnink I would crack up. You need to find a project, thats what has always got me through, focusing on something else and the time seems to go much quicker, as I have over indulged hughley over the last few months I am going to go back to the gym and try to get really fit in preparation for pregnancy. I put on over 5 stone in my lastpregnancy and vow that will not happen this time. I know its noteasy but keep taking the vitamins and def worth giving soy a try if they wont give you clomid as its meant to mirror what clomid does I think. Also for sperm the doctor told us yesterday that vitamin c helps alot, new studies been done apparently with good evidence. X x let us know how you get on. X


----------



## WoodvilleGirl

Hi Ladies

It's a late night post for me - we're leaving at 2am to drive to Edinburgh for our flight, so I decided there was no point in going to bed. DH is upstairs sound asleep and I'm just pottering around getting everything tidied up before we leave.

Wishingalways, sorry to hear you're feeling deflated after your appointment. It's the continual waiting from one appointment to the next that gets to you, I sometimes wonder how many hurdles you have to get over. Keep positive though, we all want the same thing on here and it's good to be able to read everyone else's posts. I think the appt we have on the 27th Feb will be the same as the one you had on Thursday. We're still waiting on the results of DH's first sample, so don't know if there are any issues there (they weren't able to tell us last time we were there, even although he had handed in the sample about 3 weeks before. He's back on 9th Feb to give another one, so fingers crossed those results will be ready for our appt. I've not had my AMH levels checked yet and we've still to get the other standard blood checks, so I'm hoping they will do all of that when we're there, but I do worry how long those results will take. Having spoken to the GCRM this week, it's amazing the difference in how quickly the results of the tests they take are ready.

I hope you all have a positive next couple of weeks. I'm hoping I'll be around from time to time to catch up, as we'll have wifi access when we're away. I went to see my acupuncturist today and he told me just to enjoy myself over the next couple of weeks, relax and try not to worry!! Easier said than done :hugs:

Speak soon xx


----------



## girlydreamer

Thanks Ladies for all your advice and positive words think im going to try soy and vitamin c :thumbup:. I will keep you all posted on how it goes. Wishing always i also need to hit the gym as have piled on the weight in the last few months. I just need to look at chocolate and i put on weight lol and the last thing i need is to go to dundee and be told to lose weight i hope you dont have to wait too long for your treatment and hope you keep us updated on how it goes. 
woodville girl I hope you enjoy your holiday 

fifer 77 we have also been referred for icsi but three year waiting list my friend went to spire after getting icsi at dundee and it worked second time. shes now pregnant again naturally after buying a fertility spell off ebay which is quite a strange one.

Heres hoping we are all get our bfp in 2012 

:hugs:


----------



## wishingalways

girly dreamer i am intrigued, whats a fertility spell? Its seem to be quite common falling pregnant naturally after ivf or icsi, it must be all the hormones in your system, your meant to be very fertile after giving birth, so they say. xxx

I have worked out my cycles and looks llike my first attempt will be the cylce of april so if it works i will be due around 1st jan 2013. lol jumping the gun a bit but just playing with dates. xx


----------



## girlydreamer

This woman on ebay mia i think her name is does a fertility spell it sounds a bit weird i know but her feedbacks really good. If you dont get pregnant within three months you get a refund my friend bought one and it worked for her. To be honest i only think it works for some people because it relaxes them and then it happens naturally. I havent tried it as not really a believer but a lot of women have. :)


----------



## wishingalways

Hi Ladies,

Well got some good news and bad news. Couldnt believe it when after only two weeks after having my AMH blood test at the clinic, i had my results lying on the floor...... it was in about a million bits because the dog had decided to chew the letter but we still had them. Bad news is the results are not great. My AMH level came back at 5pmol/l which having done a bit of investigation is the lower end of low, and should really be alot higher for my age..... I am 32. I dont really know how to feel, im trying to stay positive and not let it get to me but it is really hard. I know this probably means that the dose of drugs i will be on will be high and that i may not produce that many eggs....... what has everyone elses results been. xx

Anyway at least we are one step closer to it all beginning, just need to wait for the invoice, pay the bill and wait for my AF to arrive to start.

How is everyone else getting on. 

Oh and thank God its friday. xx


----------



## Wallie

That's good that you heard back so quickly. My dog has done the same with letters, important ones too!

My AMH level was 5 too! I've had a good response on both cycles so far. First was gonal f and the last was menopur. I think I was on the higher dose but the clinic have not said anything about being worried about the results.

I hope that puts your mind at rest...


----------



## Wallie

BTW only a week today and I have my baseline scan and find out if I get to inject stims. I hope everything goes as expected, last cycle my lining was not thin enough and I had to wait a couple of weeks extra. Anyway, what will be will be...


----------



## wishingalways

Awww thanks wallie, the flood gates have opened and i cant stop crying thinking its not going to work but that has made me feel better about it all..


How exciting only a week to go till your scan, im right behind ya. keeping it all crossed. xx


----------



## Fifer77

Hi wishing & wallie,

Wishing, as wallie says, try not to get too hung up on a number. The number helps plan your treatment to help maximise the response! You are one step closer to getting started and that can only be a good thing! I had a good AMH number (can't remember now, something like 24) and I didn't respond particularly well. Try not to let these things get you down.

Wallie, fantastic news about getting started. Everything crossed that this cycle is the one! 

ATM. Had our follow up appointment this week. It was ok I guess. There appear to be no real answers as to why our first go didn't work. We are going to be doing the long protocol rather than the short this time as well as increasing our dosage on our stims slightly. My e2 levels trebled in 2 days last time my dosage was increased so our consultant was hesitant about going too far. Guess this whole process is just trial and error which isn't great when the time, emotions and money are so great. Ah well.... Probably start at begining of April so the wait begins

Fifer x


----------



## Wallie

How are you all doing ladies. Anyone else started their IVF? I just started stimming on Friday, so done two injections so far.


----------



## wishingalways

Hi Wallie, its weird i was just about to post on here today as my pack arrived on friday..... SO excited i just cant wait to get started. I start taking my spray on about the 27th March... wish it was then already.

So how are the injections going, are they sore, where do you have to put them and are you feeling any different, sorry with the 20 questions.

How is everyone else doing. xx

There is an info event at ninewells on the 5th march... is anyone going or has anyone been to one... having read so much on these forums is it worth going? I will have trouble getting childcare because its at night but im going to try.

xx


----------



## Wallie

wishingalways said:


> Hi Wallie, its weird i was just about to post on here today as my pack arrived on friday..... SO excited i just cant wait to get started. I start taking my spray on about the 27th March... wish it was then already.
> 
> So how are the injections going, are they sore, where do you have to put them and are you feeling any different, sorry with the 20 questions.
> 
> How is everyone else doing. xx
> 
> There is an info event at ninewells on the 5th march... is anyone going or has anyone been to one... having read so much on these forums is it worth going? I will have trouble getting childcare because its at night but im going to try.
> 
> xx

Oh that's good that you're starting soon. It soon comes round really. I hope you're not dr'ing for long. I always seem to have to wait 3+ weeks before they get me to start stims.

I would really try and go to the info evening. It's a bit odd, no-one knows whether to speak to one another after it as you can get coffee and a biscuit but the information they give it worthwhile. 

I haven't really found the injections that sore and they go in my stomach just to the left or right of my belly button. The two I've done this cycle so far have been easy peasy! I'm on menopur this cycle, same as last time, 300 iu which I have to mix. I have one water and four vials of menopur. It's a bit fiddly when you mix the first few times but I'm an expert now and quite enjoy it.

I feel I've put weight on, 3lbs or so, so I feel a frump. I tried to lose some weight at the start of the year but that came to nothing. Now I'm kicking myself. Half a stone would have made me very happy.

I don't really feel any different. I was a little weepy to start with and I had sore heads but I go to acupuncture and she sorted that out for me. I also had a few hot flushes too.


----------



## wishingalways

Wallie, thats really good that the injections are not too bad. I am a little frustrated because i have to start d/r on day 21 of my cycle but I have to wait for the beginning of a new cycle so i can phone them and tell them and I feel like i am wasting a month. Im on day 6 just now and could easily start on day 21, but they say i have to wait until the start of my next af and then wait till day 21 of that cycle... it doesnt make any sense and im totally inpatient just wanting to get it started. I am hoping to phone them and see if i can persuade them to let me start this cycle but im sure they are just going to fire me down.

I am a nurse so mixing the drugs is all ok but im really nervous about giving them to myself, it just seems so strange but im sure i will get used to it.

In 3 weeks time i will be going to my acupuncturist weekly so hopefully she will be able to help me if i have any symptoms.

xxx


----------



## Kourt21

Hi everyone,

We're about to start treatment at nine wells so was great to discover this thread and know there are others out there.
I went to my initial app in Jan and was told to wait and see if my last round of clomid works (unlikely!) and if no luck to call them and our next option is ivf. Iui is not an option due to age.
I was wondering if people have found it better to go straight into ivf or to wait a couple of months to try and get mind clear, eat healthy etc.
We will be self funding and I can't see my husband wanting to try more than once so it just feels huge to possibly have this one chance.
Any advice would be much appreciated and in the meantime good luck to everyone whatever stage you're at!


----------



## Wallie

wishingalways said:


> Wallie, thats really good that the injections are not too bad. I am a little frustrated because i have to start d/r on day 21 of my cycle but I have to wait for the beginning of a new cycle so i can phone them and tell them and I feel like i am wasting a month. Im on day 6 just now and could easily start on day 21, but they say i have to wait until the start of my next af and then wait till day 21 of that cycle... it doesnt make any sense and im totally inpatient just wanting to get it started. I am hoping to phone them and see if i can persuade them to let me start this cycle but im sure they are just going to fire me down.
> 
> I am a nurse so mixing the drugs is all ok but im really nervous about giving them to myself, it just seems so strange but im sure i will get used to it.
> 
> In 3 weeks time i will be going to my acupuncturist weekly so hopefully she will be able to help me if i have any symptoms.
> 
> xxx

I know exactly how you feel, I had to wait until day 21 of each cycle before starting. It does my head in. Actually try no.2 I started on day 2 but honestly my AF was unbelievable, it was so heavy and lasted 12 days it was horrible. So when I was told day 21 again I was in a way relieved.

Once you start DR'ing they send you an appt through the post and the last few times I've been DR'ing 3 weeks before the appt comes along. That's another ball ache!

I would give them a phone and see what you say, but don't get your hopes up please!

Great that you'll be used to mixing the drugs. I'm on menopur this time but the first time i was on gonal-f and it came in a handy pen.

Acupuncture is great, really sorts out any symptoms like sore heads, hot flushes, bloating, sore breasts etc. It's all good!

Good luck and let me know how you get on. :hugs:


----------



## Wallie

Kourt21 said:


> Hi everyone,
> 
> We're about to start treatment at nine wells so was great to discover this thread and know there are others out there.
> I went to my initial app in Jan and was told to wait and see if my last round of clomid works (unlikely!) and if no luck to call them and our next option is ivf. Iui is not an option due to age.
> I was wondering if people have found it better to go straight into ivf or to wait a couple of months to try and get mind clear, eat healthy etc.
> We will be self funding and I can't see my husband wanting to try more than once so it just feels huge to possibly have this one chance.
> Any advice would be much appreciated and in the meantime good luck to everyone whatever stage you're at!

I personally have never been on clomid but I'm sure I've read that you should have a couple of months free from any drugs before IVF, so maybe the clinic will let you know how they feel about that. It would also be good if you're going to be good to yourself, get fit and healthy as much as you can before you try. Don't worry about the clinic saying you can try, say in March and you don't want too for any reason, you just call and put it off.

Best of luck, must be difficult to know you're only probably have one go at it. I'm on go three now! 

Best of luck :dust:


----------



## WoodvilleGirl

.


----------



## WoodvilleGirl

Hi

It's been a while since I've posted but Wallie, great to hear you've started stimming and good luck for the scan on Friday. Wishingalways, I'd be like you...I'm so impatient! It must be frustrating not being able to start this cycle but next month won't be long in coming round.

I went to the last information evening at Ninewells and found it really helpful, though the seats in the lecture room aren't the most comfortable! I agree with Wallie that it can be a bit odd, everyone waiting to go in at the start and not really talking to each other, but then I was the only person there by myself. I did ask if they would email me a copy of the presentation so I could let my DH see it, but they never sent it through which was a bit disappointing.

We're back at Ninewells on the 27th for our first IVF consultation. We're also hoping to get the results from DH's tests, our GP can't trace the results from his first sample at the beginning of December and he had to give another sample last week. Fingers crossed they'll be ready in time.

DH and I have also booked a fertility assessment and follow up consultation at GCRM in Glasgow for later this month. They've been really helpful and efficient and, at the moment, we feel we have more confidence in them. It won't be as convenient as Ninewells but we think it may be the better option for us.

Sending everyone lots of :dust:

Nic
x


----------



## Wallie

I must say Ninewells are not professional enough in my opinion but like you say, it was easier for us and as we got a go on the NHS it's all been with them. In hindsight I would have loved to go to the GCRM.


----------



## wishingalways

Well ladies, I paid the biggest invoice ever yesterday... was painful but will be worth it. I phoned Anne to see if there was anyway i could start taking my nasal spray day 21 this cycle instead of waiting until the start of my march cycle and she said yes so in two weeks time it all begins.

Hope everone is having a good week. Thursday tomorrow and drawing ever closer to the weekend again. xx


----------



## WoodvilleGirl

That's fab news Wishingalways, well done on getting the go ahead to start this cycle. :happydance: The countdown begins...

I'm going to be a bit behind you guys in the process, but looking forward to hearing all your updates and hoping that you'll let me stay on here, even if we end up not using Ninewells and going with GCRM instead.

:hugs:


----------



## wishingalways

Off course Woodville girl, it will be intersting seeing the differences between one clinic and another. They all seem to do things so differently. x


----------



## Wallie

Oh, I'm so pleased for you WishingAlways! That's brilliant.

I have a monitoring scan on Friday. My ovaries are starting to feel a little sore-ish now. So the stims must be doing their job!


----------



## wishingalways

Wallie, fingers crossed they are doing what they should be, let me know how it goes on friday. X


----------



## Wallie

Yes, I will do!


----------



## Kourt21

Hi wallie

Thanks for your reply the other day. Yes trying to be good (currently eating sweeties!) and visit the gym and going for the positive thoughts as advised by my accu guy.
Just to wish you good luck for tomorrow and hope you get on ok x


----------



## Wallie

I had my monitoring scan today and I've got about 10 follies and some small ones. Biggest ones are around 10-15, so quite good. 

Egg collection has been scheduled for Wednesday.

So in all I'll be stimming for 10 days, trigger the next night and EC 2 days later on.


----------



## wishingalways

Wallie said:


> I had my monitoring scan today and I've got about 10 follies and some small ones. Biggest ones are around 10-15, so quite good.
> 
> Egg collection has been scheduled for Wednesday.
> 
> So in all I'll be stimming for 10 days, trigger the next night and EC 2 days later on.

Thats a really good number and by wed they will be even bigger, well done you. :thumbup:


----------



## WoodvilleGirl

Hey Wallie

Just wanted to wish you luck for your EC tomorrow.

Hope all goes well, will be thinking of you and let us know how you get on :hugs:


----------



## Wallie

Thank you and yes I will!


----------



## Wallie

Hi Ladies,

Had EC today and they got 8 eggs. A little disappointed, now just hope they all fertilise. We're doing ICSI.

I was to get knocked out totally but I was aware of what was going on, that's never happened the last two times. It was rather uncomfortable but anyway nothing to worry about, I was okay.

Clinic was busy, 4 EC's today and a few ladies in before 8am, must have been for scans for IUI and future IVF's, so it was really chokka in that teenie waiting room this morning.

Hope you're all okay?


----------



## Wallie

Just to update you, I went back for a 2 day transfer yesterday as only 1 fertilized. Hopefully it does the trick though!


----------



## WoodvilleGirl

Hi Wallie

Sorry to read that the EC wasn't a great experience but good to hear that one fertilised and you're now PUPO. Fingers, toes and everything else crossed that it's the one and that your 2WW flies by. Hope you're taking it easy and feeling ok?

We were at GCRM on Friday for our assessment, was told all looked good when they did an ultrasound and I can phone on 6 March for my AMH results. DH's results will be sent out in the next couple of days. We're back at Ninewells tomorrow to see Dr Metwally for the results of DH's tests they did, so hopefully we'll know soon if there's any problems there.

Sending you lots of positive, sticky vibes!:hugs:


----------



## Wallie

Thank you!

Good luck with everything. I just hope mine works but OH has spoken about where we can go next, which I'm pleased about if this doesn't work. I said Glasgow is the nearest place so maybe, if we have to try again, we'll go there next time.


----------



## wishingalways

Hi wallie, congratulations on being PUPO, remember think positive thoughts, it only takes one.

Hi everyone,

Its been a long 8 days, I have been trying to stay of B&B at my husbands, friends and my phsychic ladies request.... lasted 8 days but its really hard. I think coming on here and just catching up with you guys is fine, they were just getting a little worried as i always read into everything and think the worst.

Well the big news (if you believe which i totally do) is that after about 8 months of waiting i went to have my psychic reading with an amazing woman who helps the police with missing person enquiries. Her speciality is feeling how people have died and communicating with spirits but she was amazing at the telling me about my present and future as well.

I have been ttc for nearly 7 years so you can imagine how much it has taken over my life, and believe me when I say I am obsessed with being able to have a child with my husband who I love so much. She asked me to shuffle the tarot cards and in my head ask them a question or if I didnt want to know anything specific to just shuffle them. I of course asked them if I was going to have any children and If the IVF was going to work first time.

Well she layed them out and started crying and so did my friend who was sitting next to me, she said she really felt my pain and asked why there was such a big issue about having a baby, of course I then burst into tears as well and couldnt talk, she asked me to confirm that I had had test done and so had my husband and stated that they found nothing wrong, which i nodded, she then said can I tell you what i think is wrong and I nodded, she then said it was me, that I was completely obsessed and broken and that I had convinced myself that I couldnt have a child even though i wanted it so badly that I was completely broken inside, she said my emotions and hormones were so irratic that my body didnt know what to do with itself. I knew she was totally right and I sobbed and sobbed my heart out but in a good way, it was like someone had lifted a huge burden of my shoulders.

She kept saying that she was waiting for me, to believe in my ability to carry a child and then said and you definatley dont need fertility treatment although I know your just about to have it, but maybe thats what you need to let go of the responsibility and be positive about it because it is out of your hands. She said she see me treading a thin line until may but then it is a concrete and I begin to enjoy it. She also then said i will have another child within 18 months.

I know you could take it or leave what psychics say but some of the other things she said she could never have know, she told my things about my husband i didnt know and when i got home and asked him he confirmed it.... she was amazing.... so from this point on I have to believe that I am going to be pregnant soon and by christmas I will have a baby in my arms, I was told to take a break from the forums and it has helped but i really miss knowing whats going on so I may not visit as often as I did but I will pop in every now and again.

I start taking my spray wednesday and I wish everyone the best of luck. Lots of baby dust. x


----------



## Wallie

Maybe that's half the battle. I've always said I'd be a lot less mental if someone told me I'd have a baby by such a date etc. It'd take the pressure off. That's what's maybe going to happen to you. :hugs: best of luck with your treatment.


----------



## WoodvilleGirl

Hi Wallie - how you getting on? How are you finding the 2ww, have you got any symptoms? Let's hope that it's 3rd time lucky and you don't need to try another clinic. Positive thoughts, as Wishingalways said it only takes one, so let's hope it's this one!

Wishingalways - totally agree with Wallie on this. A friend of mine, who went through a failed ICSI cycle a few years ago, has just given me a booked called 'The Secret' by Rhonda Byrne. It's all about positive thinking and one of the quotes is "if you see it in your mind, you're going to hold it in your hand". Let's hope that we're all going to hold what we want in our hands.

We had our appt at Ninewells on Monday. Dr Metwally was running really late, we then found out that they'd lost DH's first sample and the results from the second weren't good. The count was 15 million, so he said we definitely need IVF and they'd decide on the day if ICSI was needed instead. He said we were looking at a success rate of 10-15%. He said no point in doing an ultrasound, he's just wait until we start treatment and no-one was available to do our bloods, so we had to go back today to get them done. Our GP had told us to make sure we took it as far as we could with Ninewells before we had to pay, just in case we need to go back there in the future and they would have everything on file.

Then today, DH's results came through from GCRM. The count is much lower and motility is poor. They've said it would be suitable for ICSI, so we'll just need to see what they say on the 10th when we go for our consultation appointment.

I'm off to my GP in the morning to get a steroid injection for an inflamed tendon in my shoulder, so I'm just hoping it's not too painful!

Hello to anyone else who is going to Ninewells and wishing everyone lots of :dust: xx


----------



## Wallie

Hi,

Nah, no side effects as such. Just the usual sore boobs and cramps. I'm doing okay but that's me just into the 2nd week so this is when it gets more emotional for me. I'm not testing though, so that should stop alot of tears unnecessarily, or at least early!

I remember Ninewells said straight away we'd need ICSI because OH had sperm antibodies and on our first cycle his SA looked good. So they just did convential IVF and none fertilised! So if you do end up going to Ninewells and have enough eggs I'd go IVF/ICSI 50/50 just incase there's a problem.


----------



## WoodvilleGirl

Thanks for the advice Wallie, will remember that.

Hope you're managing to keep positive and stay away from the testing kit. Can't be long to go now? :hugs:


----------



## Wallie

Still a week tomorrow before it's my official testing date!


----------



## lee-ann

Hi all,

I'm currently on the nine wells waiting list and have been so since December 2010 for ICSI treatment. At the time I was given a waiting list time of 2years, but last month I phoned Anne mcConnell to ask where in the queue I was and she replied atleast another two to two years on the waiting list! I just can't believe it's increased from 2 years to 3.5 years and I'm still no closer to getting seen. Right now it's not an issue as my fiancée are getting married in december , but as soon as the wedding is out the way I know he is keen to start a family! Any advice on the waiting lists from ninewells, as the frustration is really kicking in as we first went for investigations 8 years ago and it's taken soooo long to get to this point! They first thought it was Pcos but I've been since given the all clear and have identified my other half as having a poor motility and low Count. I'm beginning to wonder if I should move across the border from Stirlingshire to Lanarkshire in an attempt to see someone at Glasgow quicker, but then I don't know what their waiting lists are like!! Any advice greatly appreciated!!


----------



## girlydreamer

Hi, Leeann

Ive just had my appointment at ninewells have been approved for icsi due to low sperm the waiting list for us is three years so i know how you feel and cant afford to go private. The consultant mentioned to me that egg sharing could be an option and would be like going private it would cost us 1100 for icsi so if thats something you would be interested in that may be an option to get your treatment faster.

Good luck whatever you decide.


Baby dust xxxxxxx


----------



## Meeru8

Hi all, I'm new to this online sharing thing so bare with me (my spelling is pants). 

We have been TTC for nearly 9 years and after tonnes of tests, clomid, 2 x IUI and 2 x IVF they finally decided my eggs were both poor in quality and quanity. This wasn't the case when we started this experience. Maybe if we had started with IVF we wouldn't be childless. But hayho.

When Ninewells dropped the bomb shell 2 years ago (after second failed IVF) about my poor response and the fact the only way forward was with donor eggs, I didn't believe them and I couldn't get my head around not having "my own" baby. A fantastic friend offered me her eggs, but again I was still hoping for our miracle. So we stopped treatment for 2 years.

In the summer of 2011 we discovered Ninewells had started egg sharing and I (we) were in a better place mentally about using a donor egg. I had accepted the fact that if the baby I (we) wanted soooo much for sooo long was ever gonna happen it would be with a donor.

Ninewells are great (in the most) but they do seem a tad disorganised. I don't think moving around wards has helped. Depending on which staff member you ask you will no doubt get a different answer, especially about waiting times.

Anyhoo, I started the dummy run of drugs in August 2011 which was promising that the wait wouldn't be the 12 months ish they had initially quoted. As time ticked by the waiting times we were quoted got longer and longer. I'm CMV negative which didn't help.

There is light at the end of our very long tunnel. We have a donor. A fabulous lady who is a great friend is giving us her eggs. There is nothing to suggest her treatment won't go well, but we have learned the hard way not to get our hopes up.

She's already on the spray and I start on 14th April.

I wish everyone the best of luck, everything that is crossable is crossed!!!
XXX


----------



## Wallie

Meeru8, thanks for posting your story so far. What a long wait you've had. That's certainly a bad point with Ninewells, there's always waiting and waiting. Totally true about who you get you get a different answer. I also think if they'd got me to do IVF straight away rather than 2 IUI's and then a huge long wait on IVF I could have got a better response to each IVF cycle. 

Lets hope you get that long awaited miracle. :hugs:


----------



## Meeru8

Hi all, especially to you Minno. I have no idea how to PM you back (something to do with 10 threads!?)

When I previously wrote that we started the dummy run of drugs in August 2011 for our donor cycle we were told 12 months'ish. I think at this time their labs were closed and were taking advantage of this by squeezing in as many dummy runs as they could regardless of positioning on the waiting list.

Initially we were told the waiting list wasn't too bad then as time went on they explained that the new Ovarian Reserve Test has caused their list to grow. Lots more women discovering they had low quantity so they don't have a first IVF go (if that makes sense) and went straight on the donor recipient list.

It got to the point that they couldn't give us an approx waiting time as a donor that matches us (virus neg etc) could be referred next week or next year. It didn't look good.

I asked if I would have other dummy runs at set intervals while we were on the list, but I was told no. Once you've had it thats it. The dummy run really messed up my cycle, it took 5 months for my period to start again, I had terrible flushes especially through the night. They decided I was menopausal and had nothing to do the with drugs, coincidence they said booooo!

I stopped the dummy run in Oct 11 and my period returned in Feb 12. I started the nasal spray 1 week ago and I'm waiting on a bleed, hopefully it comes before my baseline scan, just want to get onto the next stage.

Good luck to all xxx


----------



## pcct

Hey everyone just came across this post while trying to find waiting times for ninewells as i have been referred there for my ivf treatment but unsure what the waiting times r as i have seen ppl waiting up to 3 years ??


----------



## Minno

Hi all. Hi meeru8. Thanks for getting back to me I'd completely forgotten I'd pm'd you. Sorry to hear you were messed around so much at Dundee. I am now in the middle of my dummy run there and going for baseline scan soon. I was hoping it meant that we might get treatment soon but I'm not so sure now. I'll ask them but I bet they're non-committal. I've been lucky not to have had much in the way of side effects on buserelin but I'm a bit worried it might not have worked. I haven't had af yet either so they will scan me before she arrives. Like you I just want to move to the next stage. Are you still at dundee or have you gone somewhere else now? X


----------



## Meeru8

Hi all, hi Minno. I'm still at Ninewells. Our donor was in the other day for EC, we got 10 eggs which is fab. We were told to expect 2/3rds but 9 fertilised (I was beside myself) and we will be heading back up in a few days for ET. 

I feel we weren't given the choice of day 3 or day 5, we were told if the numbers were good it would be a day 5 transfer. I didn't question it as it made sense at the time.

I'm now driving myself mad googling day 3 verus day 5 transfers. I'm going to step away from the computer.

Good luck to all. xx


----------



## Minno

Hi there. How exciting!!! Hope all goes well for you for ET. I'vr now had the baseline scan which was ok, around 5mm she said, now on progynova to thicken lining. Back up on Monday to have another scan and tonight had a bit of spotting. Is this normal? Af is due of course but I assumed she wouldn't shoeshine I was on the oestrogen. I did also exercise today and I sometimes get breakthru after that. Bloomin weird body I have!
Meeru8 I had a very disappointing experience with Dundee at baseline scan. We asked about length of time til treatment and the nurse went away and came back and said a year!!! From the dummy run?!!! We've already been on the list 7 months. I'm not a happy bunny and it reminded me of your experience with them. Any thoughts?
Please keep me posted on your progress and good luck! Xxxx


----------



## Minno

Shoeshine ? What? Stupid iPhone! Meant to write I assumed she wouldn't show
Lol


----------



## pcct

By the sounds of things Dundee doesn't sound like a smooth running process :( i have been thinking wither to phone up again and see how long they tell me lol


----------



## Minno

Hi pcct. I would be very interested to hear what they say to you. Seems to depend on who you ask there? We are ed ivf so wait times will be different but very frustrating all round. Good luck x


----------



## pcct

Yeah me as well I'll let u no if I ring and see what they say! Coz am just at the very early stage of ivf am still quite unsure what is what . I havnt been for my first appointment yet , I was told in April I should get a letter 3-4 months time for a consultation


----------



## Wallie

Keep on at Ninewells ladies, otherwise they seem to forget about you. Although they probably hated me in the end as I was relentless with getting in touch and pushing things on.

I've never heard of them doing a dummy run though, what's the real reason for that? I would have hated to have done that and not actually gone through with any EC or ET. Jings, must be doing your heads in that?

I had three unsucessful rounds with Ninewells and I'll next be trying with the GCRM in Glasgow. It's a helava running around but I just have to give it one last go before that's it!


----------



## Minno

Hi wallie. Yep, doin my head in just about sums it up! I think they've introduced the dummy run fairly recently. It's an attempt to try and get the drugs regime right before you go through with the real thing. May only be used for ed recipients? In their blurb online they say they do it 1-2 months before treatment but the nurse I saw last week says it could still be up to a year before we are seen. So frustrating. Sometimes I wonder if they just say a year to shut you up. I try to keep on top of them too but think they're kind of sick of me already! Lol

Hows it going with gcrm? We had a consultation with them too and may go with them if Dundee doesn't work out and we have any sanity and money left! X


----------



## Minno

Pcct, we were told 3 months for initial appt but it came thru much quicker after about a month. Hopefully will be the same for you. I think they give blanket timeframes and I wonder if they have a policy of doing that so that they don't get complaints?




pcct said:


> Yeah me as well I'll let u no if I ring and see what they say! Coz am just at the very early stage of ivf am still quite unsure what is what . I havnt been for my first appointment yet , I was told in April I should get a letter 3-4 months time for a consultation


----------



## pcct

Minno said:


> Pcct, we were told 3 months for initial appt but it came thru much quicker after about a month. Hopefully will be the same for you. I think they give blanket timeframes and I wonder if they have a policy of doing that so that they don't get complaints?
> 
> hi, yeah thats what i think as well i keep saying am going to phone but at the same time i dont want the stress of trying to get sum1 to give me a answer lol


----------



## pcct

yuss! came in from work to a letter from the clinic we have our first appointment on the 25th june :D realllllly can NOT wait :happydance:


----------



## Minno

That's brill news hun. As suspected the wait was nowhere near as long as they said initially. Now let's just hope the same applies to treatment waits!
I've been up and down there this week as they try to sort my lining out. It is thickening up but slowly and I've had a bit of a bleed just to add to the fun. Dunno why. Have to go back up at the end of the week for yet another scan. Still shouldn't complain. If we can get thru this bit it's just waiting for a donor.
Just she says!! Lol. Xxxx


----------



## pcct

Yeah here is hoping as it has een rather fast from day one :)

Hope u haven't had to travel far :( its sh** when u have things holding u back! hopfully u get a donor fast as well then u can get on with ur treatment :) Have you been waiting long from now since ur first initial app? xxx


----------



## Minno

Our first appt was in September last year, so around 7 months to get to this point. The dummy run is a new thing they've only recently introduced and I'm pleased cos if they can get it right it means better chance of success when the real treatment cycle comes along. We have been told we will get treatment this year but then again it does seem to dependnon who you speak to. I think the business manager is the person who runs the show. Dr Kay is my consultant, I really like her. She was quite reassuring. What are your hopes for treatment up there hun? X


----------



## pcct

thats not too bad but its still a long time to wait :( every day seams like a month :( 
Dummy run does sound fab! makes sure ur getting the right treatment ect. Yeah my letter says that if i have any questions on waiting times ect to speak to the business manager what any time. Still un sure who am going to be seeing. will let u no tho :) What do you mean what r my hopes for up there? sorry i can be so rubbish at all this at times haha. xxx


----------



## Minno

Sorry hun, just meant what treatment are u going for? Is it ivf with your own eggs? I have two colleagues/friends who did it with ninewells. Both were successful, one with twins - well actually two sets of twins! She went back an did it again a couple of years later!
The unit is nice up there now that they've refurbished and the staff are friendly. First consult is really interesting as they review ur history and make suggestions for treatment. They may get bloods and consents done at the same time too - that's what they did for us. I'm back up soon for yet another scan... The journey just goes on and on and yep, every day at the moment just seems forever xxx


----------



## Wallie

Minno said:


> Hi wallie. Yep, doin my head in just about sums it up! I think they've introduced the dummy run fairly recently. It's an attempt to try and get the drugs regime right before you go through with the real thing. May only be used for ed recipients? In their blurb online they say they do it 1-2 months before treatment but the nurse I saw last week says it could still be up to a year before we are seen. So frustrating. Sometimes I wonder if they just say a year to shut you up. I try to keep on top of them too but think they're kind of sick of me already! Lol
> 
> Hows it going with gcrm? We had a consultation with them too and may go with them if Dundee doesn't work out and we have any sanity and money left! X

I suppose the dummy run is a good idea but jings just another waiting game really. Surely if everything seemed to go perfectly for you they could just to EC and ET, no?

I have my 2nd appt with GCRM tomorrow! I must say as everyone else had said they are on the ball, very quick but that must be the difference with a private practice rather than NHS. All seems good just now. I just have a bad feeling about Ninewells but that's only because I never got my BFP. :cry:


----------



## pcct

Minno said:


> Sorry hun, just meant what treatment are u going for? Is it ivf with your own eggs? I have two colleagues/friends who did it with ninewells. Both were successful, one with twins - well actually two sets of twins! She went back an did it again a couple of years later!
> The unit is nice up there now that they've refurbished and the staff are friendly. First consult is really interesting as they review ur history and make suggestions for treatment. They may get bloods and consents done at the same time too - that's what they did for us. I'm back up soon for yet another scan... The journey just goes on and on and yep, every day at the moment just seems forever xxx

Hey yeah it will be ivf with my own eggs i have blocked tubes. I was looking into doing egg sharing but i haven't fully read up on it but have been told u have to be mentally ready for it. Am reall looking forward to going to my first app :) I have both consent forms here for us to sign along with all the history stuff. glad i have all the papers to look thru coz am still not 100% how it all works xxx


----------



## Minno

Hi Wallie. I think they do the dummy run with egg donation ivf to make sure the recipient is ready for transfer as they said they have had some ladies with lining problems. We still have to wait for a donor though and actually, cos we are private, the waiting list is shorter at Dundee than GCRM for egg donation ivf. GCRm are 15-18 months. WE've been on 7 months now though so hoping that it won't be too much longer - Dundee is 12-18 months.

Still a waiting game though thats true. Got to jump through the hoops I guess. Not sure what my thoughts are about Dundee - bit mixed so far xx


----------



## Minno

Hi Pcct - ooo that would be wonderful if you joined their egg share programme. Cheaper ivf for you and the chance to give another lady a shot at a family. Its a wonderful thing and I am so so grateful to the ladies who do it as otherwise I don't think we would be able to have any more children. You would get an appt with a counsellor to discuss everything fully - there is a lot to think about. There is a national shortage of donors though so egg share is a fantastic way forward with benefits on both sides. xx


----------



## pcct

yeah i would love to give another woman the chance as well it would just be amazing to know i have helped someone :) we r both looking into it and will look it all up so that we fully understand as right now am still working out how ivf work and all the treatment. I knew of egg sharing and without thinking about anything i would gladly do it! but then was told i have to be mentally ready for it. It will be something i think i will bring up at the app :) xx


----------



## Minno

Great idea! Who knows, you might even end up being my donor lady lol x


----------



## pcct

hehe i know you just never no :) had a look thru my info pack and the prices for treatment and the drugs i dont understand it all haha! xx


----------



## Minno

I know, it can be so confusing. Price for ivf is about 2.6k plus about 700-800 for drugs , so about 3.4k all in. Dundee is non profit so even if u selffund there like us you get it at cost price (ie the same price they charge the health boards for patients having nhs treatment out of area). That's partly why we chose dundee, as we can have two goes there for what we would pay for one elsewhere. Also, their published success rates for last year were 55% for ed! That's good!! X


----------



## pcct

Thats actually really good price :) I think thats why my local hospital choose ninewells as they have a good success rate. Am sure i get 2 shots as well at it! I just think its crazy that depends on where u live depends how long and how many goes u have at it :O xx


----------



## Minno

I agree. Something like this should never have to cone down to costs and money but sadly it does. I feel very lucky we can at least have a go at it. If we have any frozen embies we may even get more than one shot in the first round of treatment. Makes you feel that at least there is a chance.
Lining scan tomoro - ughhhh xx


----------



## pcct

nope your right and all the waiting times as well  but am like u i feel lucky to be giving a shot at it :) Am hoping for some little frosties as well.
Ewww hope tomoz goes well for u :) u will need to let me no how it goes. :) have you not got a journal ? xxx


----------



## Minno

Hey chick :) thanks for thinking of me. Well my lining is now at 6 mm woo hoo. Just 1 mm to go and that's me until they can find me a donor. They've increased the meds and I go back for another scan next week but they think that will be the last one. I had a lovely nurse today she was very reassuring and I feel much happier now thinking that I'm almost there. Hopeful treatment will be this year too as she was saying they had had one or two more donors thru the doors recently. All good news :)
How are u today ? Very warm isn't it.
Don't have a journal, maybe I should start one up? X





pcct said:


> nope your right and all the waiting times as well  but am like u i feel lucky to be giving a shot at it :) Am hoping for some little frosties as well.
> Ewww hope tomoz goes well for u :) u will need to let me no how it goes. :) have you not got a journal ? xxx


----------



## pcct

Hey :) thats brill news :happydance: woo hoo your getting so close now :D 
It would have made it so much better having a lovely nurse makes u feel more relaxed and cared for. Really hope i get u treatment this year as well waiting is a pain! :shrug: 
Am fine today thanks for asking :) It's far too warm dislike working in doors when its so nice.. :( How have u been today? 
Yes :thumbup: think u should start up a little journal. I started one and to hope that one day i get my bfp and can look back at how far i had to come. its all so i good things for other woman to read thru that are going thru the same thing, i enjoy reading lots of journals on here and its tough me a lot i didn't no . xxx


----------



## Minno

Ooooooh I hope you get treatment this year too. Hopefully they will give you a clearer idea at your consultation appt. It's all a waiting game. Waiting for initial consult, Walton for test results, waiting for treatment. Just as well we're all so committed to seeing things thru. Having said all that, it's been 8 months since our consult and time has flown, so you'll be up there getting ready for treatment before you know it.

Just had a sneak peek at ur journal. You're right, it's a great way to record the roller
Coaster of the ttc journey. I have also learned loads from the ladies on here. They're amazing! 
Sleep well hun, you can get out in the sun tomora :) x


----------



## pcct

Minno said:


> Ooooooh I hope you get treatment this year too. Hopefully they will give you a clearer idea at your consultation appt. It's all a waiting game. Waiting for initial consult, Walton for test results, waiting for treatment. Just as well we're all so committed to seeing things thru. Having said all that, it's been 8 months since our consult and time has flown, so you'll be up there getting ready for treatment before you know it.
> 
> Just had a sneak peek at ur journal. You're right, it's a great way to record the roller
> Coaster of the ttc journey. I have also learned loads from the ladies on here. They're amazing!
> Sleep well hun, you can get out in the sun tomora :) x

I dont think i will get started until next year :( but will have a better idea after my app. i feel since all this started it has all happedn fast with all my apps and test so heres hoping it stays like this  

Theres a lot more i should have put on my first page of my journal :O didnt notice until i had done it :rofl:
Am still learning so much about everything which am glad i found b&b my head doesnt feel pickled as much as it did few months ago! 
My plans tomoz will be relaxing in the garden then when its a bit cooler i will take my dog another big walk :) hoping for a big weigh loss on monday at weight watchers :D Whats are your plans for the weekend? xxx


----------



## Minno

Good luck for your weigh in. How much are you hoping to lose? I try to exercise as much as poss but haven't done much lately with all this dummy run stuff going On. Will start again next week.
Had a lovely day in the garden today, only went out to get stuff for a BBQ tomoro. Also walked my pooch a few times throughout the day. Wish it would stay hot and sunny but think it's to change a bit next week :(
Hope you've had a good day.
Treatment next year will come around quicker than you think. Once u get the first appt things will start to move. We've got it all to look forward to, yay!!
Enjoy lazy Sunday :) xxx


----------



## pcct

Minno said:


> Good luck for your weigh in. How much are you hoping to lose? I try to exercise as much as poss but haven't done much lately with all this dummy run stuff going On. Will start again next week.
> Had a lovely day in the garden today, only went out to get stuff for a BBQ tomoro. Also walked my pooch a few times throughout the day. Wish it would stay hot and sunny but think it's to change a bit next week :(
> Hope you've had a good day.
> Treatment next year will come around quicker than you think. Once u get the first appt things will start to move. We've got it all to look forward to, yay!!
> Enjoy lazy Sunday :) xxx

Am hoping to lose about 2 maybe 3 stone, but taken forever as i keep going off track lol. Sounds like u had a lovely day :) I went into town with my friend got sum shopping and lunch was really good :).
Yeah i have a feeling now its all going to go in rather fast and treatment be here before i know it, before i thought dam this is going to drag!!
Enjoy lazy Sunday as well :happydance: xxx


----------



## Minno

Sounds like your day was lovely too. BBQ today with strawbs and cream fro afters - yum!

You'll have to let me know how your first appt goes. PM me if you'd like - do you know how to do that. Just click on my name and it should come up with the option of sending a private message.

Clinic for me on Tuesday - keep thinking thick!
Have a lovely day xxxx


----------



## pcct

Minno said:


> Sounds like your day was lovely too. BBQ today with strawbs and cream fro afters - yum!
> 
> You'll have to let me know how your first appt goes. PM me if you'd like - do you know how to do that. Just click on my name and it should come up with the option of sending a private message.
> 
> Clinic for me on Tuesday - keep thinking thick!
> Have a lovely day xxxx

Yeah it was :) Aww bbq sounds amazing right now! 
Course i'll let u no how it goes am passed the worry stage of it now and really looking forward to it :) i will pm you, if i get stuck ill mgs u on here lol.

Ohhh will be thinking of u on Tuesday  i'll keep everything crossed for u :D msg me and let me no how it goes!! 

Enjoy your day and bbq oh and the strawberries and cream :icecream: :) xxxx


----------



## Indigo3546

Hi everyone

Kind of just butting in here so will say sorry now!

We are in the extremely fortunate position of having a little boy of 3 years old after NHS funded IVF at Ninewells. We have just had our bloods and counselling appointment today at ACU as will be egg sharing (as a donor). The blood results take a while to come back but as you all likely know, whether private or NHS, this infertility thing is all about waiting!! That's the hardest part when you just want to get going.

I looked at lots of clinics across the country and still chose to self-fund at Ninewells. It's local, I know a lot of the staff from first time round. I think they are amazing although Dr Harrold (my consultant isn't there any more) and I feel like they are more ethical in some way because they are not for profit. I also like the fact that the success rates I was given was for live births (meaning a baby at the end) and not just for pregnancy achieved. Lots of clinics were happy to give me that info and boast about their huge success rates but not so happy when I asked for success rates which included those which didn't result in full term pregnancy. I felt like they were giving me false hope to get their hands on the cash.

All that aside, our counselling session went brilliantly. Have always known I wanted to donate but didn't know Ninewells had started egg sharing. I responded well to meds last time and consultant mentioned egg sharing. Since I always planned on donating it made sense to donate the eggs I can't use this time around too, counsellor has even recruited DH as a sperm donor. Not quite sure why neither of us thought about it before - maybe I just know more about infertility from a female perspective. It never occurred to us there may be a shortage of sperm donors! 

Anyway, just want to wish everyone the very best on their journey. Baby dust and fingers crossed for you all.

Indigo

Xxx


----------



## pcct

hey thanks for all the info :thumbup: how lovely to hear about u having ivf at ninewells before :hugs: am really looking forward to starting my journey :)


----------

